# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  جمعه مباركه

## مريخابى واعتز

*اللهم ما اصبح بى من نعمة او باحد من خلقك 
فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك  فلك الحمد والشكر 
يارب طهرنا من كل ذنوبنا واجعلنا ممن لا خوف 
عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 
اللهم لا تجعلنا ممن ينساك فى ساعة الرخاء 
ولا يتذكرك الا فى ساعة الشده
اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا 
ونور صدورنا 
وجلاء احزاننا
وشفاءَ لما فى صدورنا 
اللهم آميييييين 
جمعه مباركه على الجميع 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​اميييييين جزاك الله الف خير الذعيم مريخابى
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*

بااااااااااارك الله فيك . . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اسعد الله يومكم وسائر ايامكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------

